# を逃げられないようにする



## kaven-ever

こんにちは、皆さん！
Context: 起訴状などによると、余湖容疑者は３月３１日午後１１時頃、自宅で知人女性を逃げられないようにして１か月のけがを負わせたうえ、... From livedoor.
As far as I know, only a verb's 使役形 can allow it to use 他動詞's construction(XX は XXを 他動詞), but here 逃げる(にげる) is a 自動詞, why it can follow a を? Does the sentence mean the suspect prevent the woman from fleeing? If so, shouldn't it be 自宅で知人女性を逃げさせないようにして...?


----------



## karlalou

What you say sounds grammatically correct, but in reality, 女性を逃げられないようにして sounds just right and 女性を逃げさせないようにして sounds less smooth.. I'm afraid I can't explain why..


----------



## Flaminius

逃げられない is the negative form of 逃げられる, the potential verb derived from 逃げる.  The accusative marker is supplied by ようにする (→ ようにして), which works like a causative here.  The construction literally means:
making the woman unable to escape

The means of confinement is not described but it is hinted that it injured her badly.


----------



## 810senior

Your alternative makes sense, too. 逃げられない is not causative form but a negative form of possibility(not able to run away).
(を)逃げられないようにする refers to having someone or something locked up there who you don't want to run away so they can't escape.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

kaven-ever said:


> 自宅で知人女性を逃げられないようにして１か月のけがを負わせたうえ、...
> 自宅で知人女性を逃げさせないようにして.



To me, 女性を逃げさせないようにして and 女性をにげられないようにして　means almost the same thing, and both are grammatically correct and sound natural. You can choose whichever you like.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

(1) 自宅で女性を逃げられないようにして
(2) 自宅で女性を逃がさないようにして
(3) 自宅で女性を逃げさせないようにして 
(4) 自宅で女性が逃げてしまわないようにして
(5) 自宅で女性が逃げないようにして

All the above are grammatically correct.
Maybe the option (3) is idiomatic too.
But I wouldn't use it myself.
I would gladly use all the others but not (3).

Why not (3)?  It is because the sound of ”させ"
is a bit hard to pronounce and sound a bit awkward to me.
SoLaTiDoberman says he finds (3) perfectly natural too.
Perhaps it is just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## frequency

You know when you say 逃げられない, this is about capability: できる/できない.

See the link of the two verbs between 逃げられない　and (けがを)負わせた.

He injured her so that she could not run away.
It focuses on his attack that made her _unable_ to escape by using 逃げられない, as Flam said.
See 逃げられないようにけがを負わせた　vs 逃げさせないようにけがを負わせた
The first one is better, but the second one is not so a critical error (but I think this an error).
Note that けがを負わせた comes first, because this is the main topic, not 逃げさせないように.

I enjoyed this tactical, technical sentence much more than I thought. Thank you!


----------



## YangMuye

I heard that ～するようにする is similar to ～する, but often means _try to do ～_ due to its tautology.
I also heard that ように is often used instead of ために when it follows ～しない.
Are they related to the acceptability of that sentence? 

By the way, it looks like nobody says 女性に逃げられないようにして?


----------



## frequency

YangMuye said:


> I heard that ～するようにする is similar to ～する, but often means _try to do ～_ due to its tautology.
> I also heard that ように is often used instead of ために when it follows ～しない.
> Are they related to the acceptability of that sentence? By the way, it looks like nobody says 女性に逃げられないようにして?



Umm...I think this could be 逃げられない・ようにする, not 逃げられ・ないようにする. Or this may be 逃げられない・ように・する, but I'm not sure very much.
ようにする, this sounds like setting sb/sth into a certain status. 話さないようにする, 怒るようにする, ｓetting, leading to such a status..sorry I just can't say more.

Good! よくわかったな・・　に can further combine with けがを負わせる: 知人女性にけがを負わせる. 　　自宅で逃げられないようにして＋女性にけがを負わせる.
If using を, I slightly see the setup of 自宅で知人女性を逃げられないようにして　+　（女性に）けがを負わせる.
See 自宅で in it. I think 自宅で知人女性を～ might be better than 自宅で知人女性に～. Why? No idea.　I think I might find the key but not now lol
I'm not sure if these are helpful suggestion to you though.


----------



## 810senior

Let me see... ようにする is a set phrase so it is used itself.
At least in this case, you can't replace with ために.

女が逃げられるようにする (o)
女が逃げられないようにする (o)
女が逃げられるためにする (x)
女が逃げられないためにする (x)



YangMuye said:


> By the way, it looks like nobody says 女性に逃げられないようにして?


It's fine with me.


----------



## karlalou

I see that here 女性を is the object of the main sentence having 容疑者は as the subject, and 逃げられないように is modifying the object, 女性を. So in another words, 女性を is the subject of the modifier 逃げられない at the same time it's the object of 容疑者は〜ようにして.


----------



## Flaminius

YangMuye said:


> By the way, it looks like nobody says 女性に逃げられないようにして?


It grates on my ears as it makes the reader recalculate the target of the expression けがを負わせる, only to reveal that it is the same as that for the previous verb, that is, 知人女性.


----------



## kaven-ever

I think the input below might  blur my question, so I decide to highlight my question just to save our valuable time: Why the 自動詞 can use a 他動詞's construction.(XXが逃げる->XXがXXを逃げられ?)

Thanks, everyone, for this excellent discussion.
In fact, when I just saw this expression, I immediately recognized its meaning, and felt comfortable with it, but on the second thought, I just couldn't think of one grammatical rule that could support it, after all, as a leaner, I still have to more or less stick to the rule.
So, my first instinct is the 可能形＋ようにする change the verb's characteristic.
Because just a simple ようにする only mean somebody tries to do something - one people involved, as in 健康のために、毎日ジョッギングをするようします. 
But in that context, it is obvious that 容疑者 tried to make 女性 unable to do something - two people involved, so I feel the expression that detonates a person's volition(ようにする) plus the 可能形 create this construction.

PS: Before I wrote down my thought, I had noticed Falminius indicated:"The accusative marker is supplied by ようにする (→ ようにして), which works like a causative here." But I still entertain a little doubt for just as I said I couldn't find a theory in hand to back up this, So I want to make sure of it. 

Thanks again for your kind help.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

> Why the 自動詞 can use a 他動詞's construction.(XXが逃げる->XXがXXを逃げられ?)


One important use of "*れる*" is to mean that *the speaker 
has undergone or is expected to undergo damage or a loss
*due to what is expected to happen.  That kind of "れる" can be used 
for "*自動詞*."  Here are some examples:

(1) 家内（かない）に*死なれ*てしまってからは、俺の人生は真っ暗闇だ。
　　Since my wife died, I have led a completely gloomy life.

(2) そんなことを*される*と、困るのはこちらなんですから、やめてください。
　　When you do that, it's I who suffer.  Stop it, please.

(3) あいつにこの会社を*辞（や）められ*てしまうと、俺たちは事後処理（じごしょり）に困るだろうな。
　　If he leaves the company, we'll probably have a hard time 
　　managing things.  

(4) 奥さんに*逃げられ*てしまって、あの人も気の毒なもんね。
　　After his wife ran away from him, he must be miserable.

These three sentences are my own writing.  They all mean 
that the speaker is or will be undergoing some damage or a loss
due to what is expected to happen.


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, a theory is just what I wanted to avoid mentioning.  My attitude may have come across as strutting around the core of the question, I am sorry.  Anyway, here it is.

Fact:
女性が逃げられないようにする and 女性を逃げられないようにする are both grammatical and mean the same thing.

Observation:
女性を逃げられないようにする is the result of an optional subject-to-object raising (e.g., Eng.: I believe him to be a great poet.).

Fact:
ようにする is used not only for trying to do something but also for making someone do something.
窓をあけて、空気が入るようにする。

Here, 空気 cannot assume the accusative but there is a similar construction AをBにする, where B is a noun:
手を団扇にする。 (One uses one's hand for a fan.)

Observation:
Since clauses modified by よう works like a noun in other cases (a member of the class called abstract nouns), the causative ようにする may be optionally interpreted as the AをBにする construction.

Conclusion:
The source of _-o_ in the example sentence is the verb _suru_ (or the construction _yōni suru_).

Waiver:  :- )
There is no guarantee that all sentences of the type NがVようにする can be transformed into NをVようにする.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

1.犯人は女性が逃げられないようにする　（この「られる」は「可能」を意味する）　The criminal makes her unable to escape.
2.犯人が女性を逃げられないようにする (この「られる」は「可能」を意味する。） The criminal makes her unable to escape.
3.犯人が女性に逃げられないようにする　(この「られる」は「受身」を意味する。） The criminal tries not to be escaped by her.

1' 犯人は女性が逃げないようにする　is also a grammatically correct Japanese sentence.
2' 犯人が女性を逃げないようにする  is also a grammatically correct Japanese sentence.

3' 犯人が女性に逃げないようにする is incorrect.


----------



## 810senior

As a matter of fact, sometimes Japanese intransitives can take a passive voice, given that the speaker is expected to be damaged or turn a loss by the action. We call it *迷惑の受け身*(passive of the trouble) (So we can restrictively use them in a passive way)

Let me show a couple of simple instances(passive and active both point to a same thing):
風に吹かれる。 : the speaker gets in trouble by the wind.
子供に泣かれる。 : the speaker gets in trouble by the cry of a child.
強盗に逃げられる。 : the speakers gets in trouble by the runaway of a robber.

except for that, you can't use the intransitive verbs in a passive manner.
扉に開かれる。 (x)
山に見えられる。 (x)
肩にこられる。 (x)
they should be respectively 扉が開く(the door opens), 山が見える(the mountain is seen), 肩がこる(my shoulder is stiff).


----------



## frequency

kaven-ever said:


> So, my first instinct is the 可能形＋ようにする change the verb's characteristic.
> Because just a simple ようにする only mean somebody tries to do something - one people involved, as in 健康のために、毎日ジョッギングをするようします.
> But in that context, it is obvious that 容疑者 tried to make 女性 unable to do something - two people involved, so I feel the expression that detonates a person's volition(ようにする) plus the 可能形 create this construction.



逃げるvs逃げられない in your example? The differences in viewpoint. Yes as you said, there are two people involved.

知人女性が逃げないように１ヶ月のけがを負わせた
Who is the actor of this 逃げない？ Yes the woman. See you have to use が. And the actor of the verb 負わせた is the man.
知人女性を逃げられないように１ヶ月のけがを負わせた
This is a viewpoint from the man to the woman. The person who blocked her from escaping is the man. _He_ did that and had set, led her to that status. Plus 逃げられないように spotlights his action.

In 健康のために、毎日ジョッギングをするようにします, you lead yourself to this status―you haven't ever jogged every day, but you're going to start it.


----------



## frequency

Addition. For what it's worth, 
In 逃げられないように　＋　負わせた, the subject is only one: man.
But 逃げないように　＋ 負わせた, the subject is two: woman and man.
Since the sentence requires a reader to switch the subject from the woman to the man, two subjects in one sentence makes it a bit 'heavier'. 
Therefore, using 逃げられないように (＋けがを負わせた) can set the only one subject, giving easier flow to the sentence.


----------



## karlalou

kaven-ever said:


> こんにちは、皆さん！
> Context: 起訴状などによると、余湖容疑者は３月３１日午後１１時頃、自宅で知人女性を逃げられないようにして１か月のけがを負わせたうえ、... From livedoor.
> As far as I know, only a verb's 使役形 can allow it to use 他動詞's construction(XX は XXを 他動詞), but here 逃げる(にげる) is a 自動詞, why it can follow a を? Does the sentence mean the suspect prevent the woman from fleeing? If so, shouldn't it be 自宅で知人女性を逃げさせないようにして...?



Don't worry, 逃げられない is surely used as a 自動詞. There's no 目的語 for 逃げられない found in this sentence.

Look, 知人女性*を* is the *object目的語* of the main sentence, *余湖容疑者は〜を〜ようにする*.
That's the reason why 知人女性 is followed by '*を*'.

知人女性を is NOT the object of 逃げられない but it's the *subject*主語 of 逃げられない.
逃げられない is just a 修飾語 and modifying 知人女性(を). In another words it's a sub-clause, just a part of the main sentence.


----------

